# i think i'm in love!!!



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i never thought i'd get attached to him sooo quickly.. let me tell you, i researched hedgehogs as pets and thought they were not too interactive and social but i still thought they were cute, and that they were a pet i could have and provide for. when i'd tell people that i was thinking of getting a hedgehog they thought i was crazy since i already have 4 sugar gliders and tried talking me out of it. thank god i didnt learn to them!!!!!!! i know its only been 2 weeks, but he makes me sooo happy. even though his poop is stinky, and he hisses at me when i wake him up. i know its just part of him and love him for it....

ok now let me show him off!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, that first pic is really cute. And it's amazing how fast you get attached to them, isn't it? I didn't realize before I got Lily how many things I'd end up doing every night, like cleaning the wheel, and changing liners, and stuff like that, but I don't even mind. It's all worth it when she peeks her little nose out at me to say hi.


----------



## stephanie (Feb 23, 2009)

I couldnt agree with you more! I got mike thinking the same things. I Would play with him a little and hed run his wheel, kinda like my hamsters. But he is such a cuddly bear. He hisses at me when I pick him up, but never balls up on me. He loves to just chill on my lap while im on the comptuer or watchin tv. he likes to walk around the house with me. I just made him a sack so I can carry him around the house and he loves it! Hams are too hyper to do anything like that. I wish I wouldve gotten him sooner!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that first pic is adorable. :lol:


----------

